# CIRA Quick Shortcuts by DN.ca



## ADMIN__ (Nov 22, 2020)

Some easy to remember CIRA shortcuts










*Main Cira Website: *
CIRA.ca

*Main DN Website: *
DN.ca



*WHOIS lookup:*
cira.ca/ca-domains/whois
or
whois.dn.ca



*TBR lookup:*
cira.ca/ca-domains/tbr
or
tbr.dn.ca



*Contact form to send a message to domain owner:*
cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder
or
form.dn.ca



*Domain Transfer Authcode:*
cira.ca/domain-transfer-authcode
or
code.dn.ca



*CDRP Decisions and lookups:*
cira.ca/cdrp-decisions
or
cdrp.dn.ca







*If you want to forward your domain to the cira contact form do it like this:*
Substitute your domain name for red.ca and it will pre-fill the contact form.
cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder/?domain=red.ca


----------



## RedRider (Nov 22, 2020)

The dn shortcuts are pretty cool.


----------



## domains (Nov 24, 2020)

I think I have one time got a message through the CIRA contact domain owner feature.  I think they could make that process a little better, the message comes through kind of weird.  At least it used to.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 25, 2020)

It's definitely pretty basic, but I think it's fine for what it is, basically just an introduction to the registered owner.  With the prevalence of privacy now, I've used it plenty of times, but have very rarely received anything on it.  You know its a domainer if it's coming from the CIRA page cause no one else knows about it...


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 8, 2022)

I added a CDRP shortcut to post #1

The reason I created these shortcuts is because they are super easy to remember when you need to get to the destination quickly.


----------



## Groot (Dec 8, 2022)

This one is nice to know too:
Domain Transfer Authcode


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 8, 2022)

Groot said:


> This one is nice to know too:
> Domain Transfer Authcode



I edited post #1 and added

code.dn.ca as a shortcut


----------



## MacMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Had an eye opening experience reading some of the cdrp's


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 20, 2022)

Groot said:


> This one is nice to know too:
> Domain Transfer Authcode


Didn’t know about this one  …guess you can teach an old dog new tricks


----------

